# bits and pieces



## benc63 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just a bunch of critters and habitats.
Some animals are quite happy to take advantage
of human endeavours. 












Exploring our rivers and waterways is always 
exciting to see what will appear around the next corner.


----------



## benc63 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 1, 2020)

Fantastic photos, absolutely wicked, thanks for sharing 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice pics man!


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 1, 2020)

I wish I had the kind of camera you guys have

And time.. wish I had time to go out bush walking


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I'd love to get a decent camera too. I live on acreage so there's plenty of wildlife to photograph, don't even need to go bush walking.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 7, 2020)

Great shots of the birds. I could never get decent shots of them. Too fast for me.


----------

